# Texts From Cell Phones



## OutofMD (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello all,

So my wife is being shady and talking to a guy she went to high school with. She has been deleting the text from her phone but can I contact the provider and get copies of what was said?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

OutofMD said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So my wife is being shady and talking to a guy she went to high school with. She has been deleting the text from her phone but *can I contact the provider and get copies of what was said?*


Not w/o a court order, which you're very unlikely to get.

What you will be able to see is a list of any phone calls made and received, along w/ a list of text messages sent and received via SMS; if she's using an app like Facebook Messenger, Google Hangouts, Kik, Viber, SnapChat, WhatsApp, Words With Friends, or whatever else to message the guy, they won't show up on phone records.

All that said, it may be possible to retrieve the messages from the phone itself, and that's even if they've been deleted.

What kind of phone does she use?


----------



## PokGai (Nov 10, 2015)

I speak from experience. If she had to delete those messages then you already know the content of those messages. Why bother going through the trouble of retrieving those messages?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Indeed, why do you want the messages? File for divorce and see where the chips fall. You are going to try to nice her into quitting the contact with her guy. That stuff doesn't work. Being strong and decisive and letting her know you won't tolerate her bs will either fix this or you'll get divorced. Either way you're better off.
Don't tell her, just file. Hand her the papers, tell her to move out so she can spend more time chatting with her"buddy".... That's what she'll say-- they're just friends....😾
Then she'll say you're being jealous and controlling. Then she'll need some space.......
Ignore all this while you have her served with divorce papers. 

You can always cancel a divorce.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

"He's divorcing me because I'm on my cell phone too much".

Wait to see how fast THAT spin spreads and becomes gospel. 

A little evidence won't hurt here. Especially as SHE starts pulling up the emails where she was helping him through the death of his mother. You heartless POS!!

Yes, a little evidence. Just in case you need it.


----------

